# Happy Thanksgiving



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 28, 2019)

*Happy Thanksgiving, BYH!*

Wishing everyone safe holiday travel and quality time with everyone you love including family, friends, and critter companions. May we be thankful for all the good things in life, and pray for those less fortunate and for our men and women overseas. Have a happy, blessed Thanksgiving!

_-Wolf Branch Homestead_


----------

